# Secondary Infertility - ivf advice Glasgow area



## Rainbow5643 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi, wondering if anyone has any words of wisdom! Suffering secondary infertility and considering looking at the various ivf options. Still undergoing tests with gp which has so far shown that I am ovulating but hubby is still to be tested.  we have been ttc a second child for about 2.5 years now. DD is 4.5 and we did manage to get pregnant last year however this was ectopic.  

As we will have to pay for treatment I have been looking at the prices for GRI, Nuffield and GCRM and really don't know which would be best. We are thinking that it would be towards the end of the year once we have undergone all NHS tests, do all of these hospitals have waiting lists or is it fairly quick to get an appointment?

Thanks for any help anyone can provide, this is all very new to me and I'm just trying to plan ahead while we save!


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Rainbow
Sorry to hear of your previous loss.

I've previously been in touch with all 3 options and used both GCRM and GRI (the private option).  As far as I am aware there are no long waiting lists but that might vary depending on what treatment you need.  I know that GCRM also have regular open days/evenings so it may be worth going along to one of these.

Any questions, please just ask and I will see if I can help!
Turia x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi Rainbow. Im not sure if you are still on this forum and it is quite an old post but what did you go for in the end? Im in exactly the same situation.

Thanks

Mumsy x

Sent from my BND-L21 using Tapatalk


----------

